# Songs for walking down the isle



## cheekybint

I need to find a song to walk down the isle to, and back up it! We've narrowed down our First Dance song to a few (all below) which will give you some idea of the kind of music we actually like. I'd really like a great instrumental, but all my favourite songs, when broken down to instrumental only are quite dull :(


Anyway, here is our first dance options, thank you ladies xxxx

This is my favourite - 

When im with you  Faber Drive
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vixHgoML0tY

This is also my favourite lol - 

Heavan - Bryan Adams
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjPWqB5VHXo

Also my favourite - I'm torn now!!

Everything - Lifehouse
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjDojEOiMcE

And finally, OH's favourite - 

Never tear us apart - inxs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oRI1-PznQw

We are big rock/indie fans - OH prefers classic rock, I prefer modern rock and American punk.

Help please!!


----------



## dizzyspells

We are walking down the isle to November Rain but its an instrumental version that has been put together and it sounds plinky plonky enough to not offend the oldies but still in keeping with what we like and want.

Its really hard when you like that type of music finding songs we really struggled lol.x


----------



## cheekybint

November Rain is an excellent idea, thank you I will add that to the list :D

Off to Youtube to find instrumental now


----------



## honeybee2

im walking down the aisle to either pachebel canon or the forest gump theme - teheee!


SCRAP THAT..... thanks to aly I have found

Chris Isaak/Stone Sour - Wicked Game - piano cover :cloud9:


----------



## dizzyspells

cheekybint said:


> November Rain is an excellent idea, thank you I will add that to the list :D
> 
> Off to Youtube to find instrumental now

This is the one we liked hun.x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i51kHAH8WEo&feature=related


----------



## LuckyStarr

Back up the aisle to take that rule the world. It's what our friends had and it brought a tear to my eyes!!


----------



## lynne192

think i am walking down the isle to:
"romantic flight by john powell" it was in the movie how to train your dragon heard it and fell completely in love with it there as been a piano version and not sure which i like better, not sure if there is anything else i will have not really talked about music yet, was gonna be a joker and have "highway to hell" or "dead man walking" lol but thought nah lol but time will tell.... i might use "run to the hills" by iron madian lol :D


----------



## firsttimer83

We're walking down the aisle to an instrumental version of the beatles song here there and everywhere (it was phoebe from friends wedding song for anyone who watches it lol). Then we're walking back up the aisle to a slow guitar version of outkasts hey ya (was in scrubs - such telly addicts! Lol) xxx


----------



## Mama1985

Awww those are good songs!!!

My bridesmaids are coming down the aisle to pachebel canan then Im coming down the aisle to Chapel of love! lol and then we are going back up the aisle to I can't help myself (Sugar pie honey bunch) by the four tops! lol so fun!


----------



## Vici

Jonathon Cains version of the bridal march for me :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIyXWm_cw2E


----------



## jojo2605

Vici said:


> Jonathon Cains version of the bridal march for me :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIyXWm_cw2E

That is beautiful :cry:


----------



## Vici

Isn't it :D


----------



## Sovereign

I walked down the aisle to Canon in D x


----------



## kitty1987

Im walking down aisle to Everlong- Foo Fighters (acoustic). Walking out to florence and the machine- youve got the love


----------



## susiewusie

kitty1987 said:


> Im walking down aisle to Everlong- Foo Fighters (acoustic). Walking out to florence and the machine- youve got the love

Good choice :)
Florence and the machine - youve got the love is the song i had for walking in and out to xx


----------

